
Dude Where Is My Package? The Impact of Missed Deliveries - Kela
http://www.mailhaven.co/blog/2016/4/26/dude-where-is-my-package-the-impact-of-missed-deliveries
======
sbierwagen
Summary: Mailhaven wants to sell you a special mailbox. No pictures of the
mailbox though, or pricing.

~~~
Kela
Thanks for your comment, Mailhaven is still in prototype phase but you can see
a rendering of the 2nd prototype here.
[https://www.facebook.com/mailhaven/](https://www.facebook.com/mailhaven/).
Pricing is not yet set for final unit.

Preorders for private beta testers of the prototype just ended, but sign ups
are still open for the app and the next iteration of the prototype. Do you
ever have any of the problems?

